# OpenOffice install via pkg_add fails



## mefizto (Jan 30, 2011)

Greetings all,

in lieu of compiling OpenOffice I downloaded the package:


```
OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz
```

and verified its MD5.  However:


```
pkg_add OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz
```

resulted in:


```
pkg_add: could not find package talloc-2.0.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package libexecinfo-1.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package libdaemon-0.14 !
pkg_add: could not find package gdbm-1.8.3_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.8 !
pkg_add: could not find package avahi-app-0.6.25_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-vfs-2.24.3_1 !
```

Do I need to download all these packages?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## expl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, these are missing dependencies. Install them from ports or run `# pkg_add -r` for each minus the version number as pkg_add does not understand them.


----------

